# if being played out wasn't a concern...



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

what interior would you all go for?


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

who gives a shit whats ''in'' and whats out i do whatever i think looks good!


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

but anyway with that being said i usually go for a stock look to me there aint nothing better than a clean stock interior.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

wrinkle n tuft velvet :thumbsup: just plush


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I like crushed velvet personally


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

leather...a mix of hard and soft leathers....soft plates and hard collars and boxing.....i dont have alot of respect for overdone interiors, i like simple, luxurious, clean work


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr_LoLo_@Oct 19 2005, 06:28 PM~4030487
> *what interior would you all go for?
> *




usually the people who say things are played outare the one`s who drive the shitty cars and dont know much about lowridin. Do you see OG lowriders at shows telling eachother whats hot? no....lowridin has alot of traditions and styles and all of them can be nice, if you build them the right way, thats the trick


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 20 2005, 02:26 PM~4039220
> *leather...a mix of hard and soft leathers....soft plates and hard collars and boxing.....i dont have alot of respect for overdone interiors, i like simple, luxurious, clean work
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 20 2005, 01:26 PM~4039220
> *leather...a mix of hard and soft leathers....soft plates and hard collars and boxing.....i dont have alot of respect for overdone interiors, i like simple, luxurious, clean work
> *


im all about that leather


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 26 2005, 09:06 PM~4078485
> *im all about that leather
> *


oh shit these are nice seats aiight


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

prolly gonna come with silver with tomato red inserts and orange piping NAH MEAN!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

OG interiors / leather


gotta be clean!


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

i ve always liked the ultra suede and vinyl mixture.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im stickin with mostly stock with lil upgrades here n there,but no leather,


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Oct 27 2005, 10:18 AM~4081628
> *oh shit these are nice seats aiight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

do bandana print


----------



## popadredz (Jun 22, 2004)

I have crushed velvet in one car and leather in the other(i love both)but in my opinion whatever you do keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

screw stock and leather, we aint senior citizens here.

I'm gonna do my interior some day. diamond tuck stiched into the phatest foam I can do,triming in swirl velour, with wrapped crushed parts, and door panels, dash,etc with pleats WHERE THEY FIT. 

It just cant have too much of the same fabric with the same stitch and same color,its got to be broken up by color, stitch or material, or all three

all matching the same theem of those 3 materials, all in 3 tones of the same color.

I would like a fat biscuit tuck if its done right, i hate sharp squared biscuits


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

tweed vinyl


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

mine


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 9 2005, 01:36 PM~4172012
> *screw stock and leather, we aint senior citizens here.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: whats that have to do with it? other than the older people can offord to buy cars with leather


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The great thing about lowriding is it is a platform to express your personal tastes. It isn't about what is "new" or "hot", or about who can afford what. Do what you like homies. It's about what you want, not what other people agree is "cool". If you do what every body thinks is "it" you are sheep. Individuality is what lowriding is all about. Cruz on Homboys.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

imma be doin blue crush wit white ultra suede in my 83 s-10 pretty soon.


----------

